# so stressed with thoughts on my position :(((



## mominneed (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I am new to the group and i guess i am alone or so I feel that way. I guess i will make this a shorter version for now. I was a single mom as of 2 years ago. i lived in mn with 2 beautiful kids and all my family and older childrens families are from there. I met someone and then got married. we lived apart for a year as he transferred to OR for a better job ( or so we thought). I had to go to court to get my kids out of state. we moved 2 years ago and it has all went downhill from there. i became super depressed being away from family and friends i knew my whole life. my husband began drinking and gambling like crazy to hide his depression because i was a non existant wife emotionally and physically. He was the best father to my older 2 and also we had a child a year ago and he is a wonderful father. my older 2 fly back and forth to see their dad and just kills me to see them suffer but also now i have a decision to make to go back to what i know in mn but then taking the baby away from husband or try to mend my relationship here with him and older 2 dont want to come back to OR. I have been finding out my husband has been taking loans out without me knowing and gambling and drinking. driving drunk and i guess going to strip clubs. so not the guy i married and wow how much lies can one take and financially practically be bankrupt. i have the best credit and worked hard for it and we barely are making it and i have resorted to using my cards to float us and here he is getting more loans without me knowing and gambling it away and now getting calls from creditors looking for him. just kills me as he works for a bank. pew. i have no idea what to do and with summer coming to an end and kids in mn i was hoping to have an answer before i have to fly them back because would save on costs. i am torn because i just started a great job and that will help us get back financially for what he has caused. but if i go i do have the support but will be living off the child support for awhile till i can get on feet again with 3 kids. i do have my own home in mn so that is good. ugh life is so hard sometimes. well just had to get that off my chest. gets lonely in a state where i havent met too many friends and the ones i have are thousand of miles away :crying::crying:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome mominneed and I'm sorry to hear about your situation. If I can make a suggestion. You will get much better feedback posting what you've written here in the general section or possibly the ladies lounge. Hope you find the encouragement and direction you are looking for at TAM. Take care.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

have you confronted your husband about his drinking and gambling? do you want to stay if he can reform or have you definitely decided to leave but just can't say it out loud?


----------

